# Teaser from NBADraft.net



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Want to know the next big prospect for the 2004 draft? Stay tuned to NBADraft.net in the next couple of days for the exclusive story.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

and pay 40 bucks for access.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> and pay 40 bucks for access.


:laugh: 

Plus a $29.99 new prospect handling fee.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/chiriaevstory.asp

Oh and it's free.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> http://nbadraft.net/chiriaevstory.asp
> 
> Oh and it's free.


The Russian giant playing for a HS in Oakville, Canada has finally been found!!! Good report guys and I am planning, hopefully to catch one of his games since the HS he plays for St. Thomas Aquenes is a mere 15-20 minutes drive from my house. Good lookout!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> He's a player legitimately capable of playing all 5 positions with amazing agility and offensive skills. When you have a 7-1 kid


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

oh ye of little faith just remeber where you heard it from first. Hey Rosecity I don't want to see him on your lists with Millsy.......


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting but without having played against anyone but high school Canadian kids I don't know how a team could take him in the top 5 but I'm no scout so I guess you guys know better.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Did he not average only 12 a game in his last season or something like that?


> oh ye of little faith just remeber where you heard it from first. Hey Rosecity I don't want to see him on your lists with Millsy.......


 I heard of him before this...:nah:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

TMOD your crazy man :grinning: then I guess your the man !!!!


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

I can't believe all the BS hype!!!!!!!! This kid is nothing. He averaged 10 ppg for a brutal team in a weak region for HS ball and that's by Canadian standards. He got his *** kicked in the post by 6'4" kids and couldn't D' up on the perimeter or avoid having his pocket picked when he put it on the floor. As soon as anyone hears that they're 7 feet and play the perimeter there's automatically this assumption that he's unbelievable.... HE ISN'T!!!!!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Go post CE. I agree. draftnet trying to stir the pot on an average prospect.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> I can't believe all the BS hype!!!!!!!! This kid is nothing. He averaged 10 ppg for a brutal team in a weak region for HS ball and that's by Canadian standards. He got his *** kicked in the post by 6'4" kids and couldn't D' up on the perimeter or avoid having his pocket picked when he put it on the floor. As soon as anyone hears that they're 7 feet and play the perimeter there's automatically this assumption that he's unbelievable.... HE ISN'T!!!!!


The NBA Draft has been completely transformed with the success of players like Kobe, Dirk, KG, and TMac. No one is drafting the most productive players anymore. Everyone is looking for the guy with the most potential. You don't see guys like Tim Duncan in the draft anymore. What you see are players like Curry, Chandler, Brown, Ming, Bosh, Milic, and Lebron going high. All of these high draft picks are usually tall, athletic, and extremely young. What you did in college means nothing if you're not taller 6'10 and under 20 years of age. It's kind of sad to see and I can't blame kids for wanting the leave school early. The fact is the you could be a less productive player as a Sophomore in college and still get drafted higher than you would as a more productive Senior. Look for this trend to continue as more and more international players enter the mix. Every All American in college is probably going to be a Freshman or Sophomore. It doesn't make any sense for them to stay in school for all 4 years with this much competition in the Draft. It's sad but look for it to continue.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> TMOD your crazy man :grinning: then I guess your the man !!!!


In a couple weeks I'll probably be signing up for NBADraft.net premium...:yes:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

exactly i believe it when i see it....if i just base his potential just on what i read i would be scared....btw what in the world are they feeding these kids overseas????? lately a lot of them have been 7 ft guards wit 30 ft range...forget sending a kid to a power house like oak hill or rice im gonna send them overseas


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In his profile you had him listed as a SG/SF... 7-1 shooting guard? Crazy. So I guess you find his mobility greater then Dirks.

-Petey


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

carl english is completely correct... below average prospect.. now ranked number 6 in the draft... gimme a break.. he didnt even win a game at provincials..


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

he seems overrated to me...

i like the way they mentioned something about a "State Championship" in Canada.. lol


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

they weren't even close to winning these "State championships"... it is called OFSAA or Provincials.. 



FIRST GAME of OFSAA


#4 Central Commerce 67

#10 St. Thomas Aquinas 49


His team lost by 18 points.. that aint great..


Second Game OF OFSAA


#7 Frontenac 64

10 St.Thom. Aquinas 29


how can a player that is deemed a potential #6 in the NBA draft lose to a canadian team by 35.. better yet, how can his team not score 30 points.. That is ludicrous.... Way to show some heart when ur tournament hopes are on the line.. 




he shot 6 free throws in 2 games.. That is horrible for a 7'1 player.. keep in mind he is playing against few players above the height of 6'5-6'6.. he hit only 3 threes in 2 games.. For a player that tall with such "great" shooting mechanics being guarded by people likely 7 inches shorter then him.. that is horrible...


take this info with a grain of salt though.. it was two games..


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> take this info with a grain of salt though.. it was two games..


I would take it seriously as the kid's numbers for his entire season shadow those team scores.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Interesting...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

The fact of the matter is that he is a 7'1 SG who can hit 3's....and is 18....

If i was a lotto team i would not take him...but if i had a pick between 15-32 i would definatley give this kid a shot...

Playes have gotten drafted high and done less than this kid...


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

He isn't a good shooter either. I saw him play in five games last season. He'll jack stuff from the perimeter at will but I've never seen him make a three..... Down the stretch of tight games he didn't make any free throws either. This guy's D' is some of the worst I've ever seen. He'd need a shot gun to stop anyone from getting into the lane. He'll let a guy get by him and then he'll just stop and watch the rest of the play. This guy is also two years older than Darko.:no: I really question his height as well. He looks a lot more like 6'10".... I'd like to see an official measurement!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> This guy's D' is some of the worst I've ever seen. He'd need a shot gun to stop anyone from getting into the lane.


Ouch!! and that's coming from Carl English!


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know where you guys are getting his averages per game because they never kept them at the school!!!! Anything you guys say he averaged are just purely made up and not extremely accurate also never judge a player by his averages never !!!!!!!


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

actually if u want Matthew i could get you the link to prove what he did in those games i stated earlier


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

hey I'm not saying your lying  I posted this in another thread and I think it somes up all this.....

Unforunately the draft is all about protential I know guys it is the most hated term used in this biz. But that's the truth and the reason why High schoolers, Freshman, raw sophomore's, and big Euro's are given the benefit of the doubt. It's not like the NFL where players have actual time to harnest there ability. Players leave early all the time in college basketball. One day the NFL if Clarett wins could end up just like the NBA drafting for the future and not the present. Do we sometimes mess up in the draft absolutely every scout does look and one of the NFL's greatest rushers of all time Terrell Davis he was a 6th round pick. I remember growing up when Michigan St had an offensive lineman that was suppose to revolutionize the OT position. Tony Mandarich he was picked second overall and ended up one of the biggest disappointments to ever get drafted in the NFL.....


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah once again i'd like to reiterate, ivan has nba potential but is FAR from an nba player

he has the talent base and work ethic to someday be an nba player but right now will not be one

matthew is right on the potential part though....

but this summer, ivan could not stop my friend on the perimeter, who is 6'4 and plays in the CIS, which is the canadian university league (non-scholarship) 

he will block shots from helpside but cannot defend the post when anyone with decent strength and post skills catches it on him


----------



## jiggy1380 (Jun 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> The NBA Draft has been completely transformed with the success of players like Kobe, Dirk, KG, and TMac. No one is drafting the most productive players anymore. Everyone is looking for the guy with the most potential. You don't see guys like Tim Duncan in the draft anymore. What you see are players like Curry, Chandler, Brown, Ming, Bosh, Milic, and Lebron going high. All of these high draft picks are usually tall, athletic, and extremely young. What you did in college means nothing if you're not taller 6'10 and under 20 years of age. It's kind of sad to see and I can't blame kids for wanting the leave school early. The fact is the you could be a less productive player as a Sophomore in college and still get drafted higher than you would as a more productive Senior. Look for this trend to continue as more and more international players enter the mix. Every All American in college is probably going to be a Freshman or Sophomore. It doesn't make any sense for them to stay in school for all 4 years with this much competition in the Draft. It's sad but look for it to continue.



well said pinball...i wouldnt get too excited about this kid yet


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Well said pinball but let me close with this. The problem with the NBA Draft is that most fans don't have the time to build a relationship with the players in college. For example Tim Duncan and Chris Webber all had established college fan bases that went over to the NBA. Fans no longer can say they know every player drafted. And the one's that people know are often blown out. Look at Shane Battier with Vitale ripping into every team that didn't pick him. Too often players that are seniors get too much credit for being seniors. Now I'm not saying Battier is a wasted pick but truth be told he'll never be better than maybe a poor man's Sean Elliott with maybe 1 AS appreance and that's being positive. You ask all those teams if passing on T-Mac, K. Bryant, K. Garnett, etc, etc..... was worth it... Carmello Anthony is one of few college players that everyone knows.... Why because even non college basketball fans tune in for the final four. He has established a realationship with people. It hard for anyone to get excited about someone they have never seen play...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Well said pinball but let me close with this. The problem with the NBA Draft is that most fans don't have the time to build a relationship with the players in college. For example Tim Duncan and Chris Webber all had established college fan bases that went over to the NBA. Fans no longer can say they know every player drafted. And the one's that people know are often blown out. Look at Shane Battier with Vitale ripping into every team that didn't pick him. Too often players that are seniors get too much credit for being seniors. Now I'm not saying Battier is a wasted pick but truth be told he'll never be better than maybe a poor man's Sean Elliott with maybe 1 AS appreance and that's being positive. You ask all those teams if passing on T-Mac, K. Bryant, K. Garnett, etc, etc..... was worth it... Carmello Anthony is one of few college players that everyone knows.... Why because even non college basketball fans tune in for the final four. He has established a realationship with people. It hard for anyone to get excited about someone they have never seen play...


Unfortunately, we are not talking about the Carmelo's, the LeBron's , or the KG's...we are talking the Deshawn Stevens and Jon Benders. Is Shane Battier more valuable than Al Harrington. Do you have to blow 2-3 years of salary while the HS players does nothing and then morphs into an NBA role player? Why not take a Tayshuan Prince who can at least help you early when/if needed.

First the HSers started producing busts, next up the foreign born players will do the same. It is no different from the first 'hardship' players being superstars and eventually GMs start reaching trying to find the next big thing and you get the busts like Washburn. Nothing has changed...finding a superstar is either very obvious (Duncan, LeBron, C Webb, Shaq) or very lucky (Dirk, TMac, KG, Pierce).


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch!! and that's coming from Carl English!


I'm not that bad on D'..... OR AM I????? I guess that's why I'm wasting my time at a training camp that already has 15 guaranteed contracts....


----------



## ngiannios (Sep 24, 2003)

I was in Canada when Tim McCullogh was single-handedly carrying his HS team to City championships scoring 40 and 50 or thereabouts. If this guy can only dribble and block helpside, there is probably thousands of 17-year olds who can do that among other things. And nobody can develop from a something close to a zero into a star at his age. Perhaps if he were 14...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we are not talking about the Carmelo's, the LeBron's , or the KG's...we are talking the Deshawn Stevens and Jon Benders. Is Shane Battier more valuable than Al Harrington. Do you have to blow 2-3 years of salary while the HS players does nothing and then morphs into an NBA role player? Why not take a Tayshuan Prince who can at least help you early when/if needed.
> ...


Hey let the bad teams keep using draft picks on young POTENTIAL
players who may never materialize or if they do it will be 3 years
down the road. I think it has gotten out of hand and there will
be alot of busts in the last few and next few drafts. Can you
imagine 20 years ago the unanimous ACC player of the year
going with the last pick in the 1st round. Instead we have teams
taking Mickaël Pietrus, Ndudi Ebi , Travis Outlaw ...etc. All these
players may end up being fine pros and then again they might
not but we won't know for at least 3 years.

Everyone is so afraid they are going to miss the next KG,Kobe,
Dirk.. that they are reaching farther and farther. At some point
we are going to see some teams really get burned and then
maybe the pendulum will swing back alittle. It can never swing
all the way back because too many kids are declaring so early for
the draft but it may swing back some.

I am just glad that I am not a GM who has to roll the dice on
a kid that will not help my team for 3 years.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

This is unbelievable. Any high school player that's 7'1 should be able to pretty much have his way in the post on both ends of the court. 10ppg!!! That usually isn't even good enough to be looked at by junior colleges. If these stats are accurate, he must be an unbelievable athlete, otherwise I don't see how he could be seen as an NBA prospect.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> This is unbelievable. Any high school player that's 7'1 should be able to pretty much have his way in the post on both ends of the court. 10ppg!!! That usually isn't even good enough to be looked at by junior colleges. If these stats are accurate, he must be an unbelievable athlete, otherwise I don't see how he could be seen as an NBA prospect.


Just so that everyone know the kid averaged a triple double and no he didn't average 10 ppg. We will have his stats on the site up shortly.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not that bad on D'..... OR AM I????? I guess that's why I'm wasting my time at a training camp that already has 15 guaranteed contracts....



You play defense like a Mahu!


Just kidding, I am pulling for you Carl! 


:grinning:


I think you were a much better pick then Jason " I suck" Kapono. ( But then again I really don't like that guy) Maybe jersey will pick you up.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

a triple double?!?!? matthew please.. he might have got a double double but not 10 assists and i know not 10 blocks..


----------

